# Small twin launch steam engine video



## gbritnell (Mar 21, 2009)

Here's the second of my small engine videos. A thread about this engine was posted quite some time back so if you search you will find the still pictures of it. This engine was also built for the Sherline competition and was scaled down from the Stuart Twin Launch engine. As with the small vertical engine all of the bolts are 1x.25mm. 
gbritnell
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8wN0AxZRdHE[/ame]


----------



## Metal Butcher (Mar 23, 2009)

Building a twin launch is a big accomplishment, building one that small is an amazing accomplishment! :bow: :bow: :bow:

Well done! Congratulations George!

-MB


----------



## PTsideshow (Mar 24, 2009)

;D very nicely done !
glen


----------



## b.lindsey (Mar 24, 2009)

Both of the videos (and engines) are incredible. In this one, seeing your hand in it adjusting the reversing linkage really gives some perspective to the small size. Thanks for sharing these.

Bill


----------



## ChooChooMike (Mar 24, 2009)

Wonderful !! :bow: Yes, the small size of it really become apparent when your hands are there adjusting it !

Mike


----------



## Metal Mickey (Mar 24, 2009)

Well done indeed. It never ceases to amaze me the high revs that can come from steam (even on air) :bow:


----------



## rake60 (Mar 24, 2009)

The small scale is what gets me.

Beautiful work on all of your miniature builds.
Simply amazing craftsmanship! :bow:

Rick


----------



## Jadecy (Mar 24, 2009)

very VeeeRRRrryyyy NICE! :bow: :bow:

And I thought 1-72 was small! Fantastic model!


----------

